# Kanarra Creek fish?



## uintahiker (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm wondering if there are any fish in Kanarra Creek. Looking at doing a trip down there this year as it looks like a pretty sweet hike. Trout would make it that much cooler.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

cutthroat.


----------

